# Ever got naked with a male stripper?



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

And if you have, was your experience positive?


----------



## wasrowan (Jun 16, 2016)

In my, admittedly limited, experience with male strippers, it's generally the male stripper who gets naked. Or at least, very nearly so.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I did once. The experience was positive since the mens showers were working fine in the squash and tennis club.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Nope. Male strippers don't do a thing for me except make me laugh and uncomfortable. They're not masculine in my book.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A male stripper got my antique drum table naked, and it was a positive experience. That's the unvarnished truth.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Your posts are becoming stranger each time.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Nope. Male strippers don't do a thing for me except make me laugh and uncomfortable. They're not masculine in my book.


Honestly, this has been my experience as well. It wasn't like it was super sexy and got me all hot and bothered. It was more funny than anything, but in an "I'm a little appalled to be a part of this experience" sort of way.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Exactly, Rowan!

I always thought it would go down better if it was billed as 'comedy'.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

```

```



Rowan said:


> Honestly, this has been my experience as well. It wasn't like it was super sexy and got me all hot and bothered. It was more funny than anything, but in an "I'm a little appalled to be a part of this experience" sort of way.


Hot males bodies are pretty damn good to look at but the whole male stripper thing is just too showy and rehearsed. I find it much sexier when I get to undress a man.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Along those lines, my husband had a dear friend who was a defense attorney and a weightlifter. He had the funniest schtick where he did a version of a striptease with a towel - never removing an item of clothing. Lord, I laughed and laughed and begged him to do it, again.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It's no real secret that all collegiate and high school football and basketball officials are all "strippers!" At least after the game is over with and we're heading into the showers before making our long trips back home!

That being said, I don't think that it has really bothered me or any of my cohorts in the least!
*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> A male stripper got my antique drum table naked, and it was a positive experience. That's the unvarnished truth.


:rofl: took me way too long to get but :rofl: none the less.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

On life's decision tree I suspect becoming a male stripper is very close to singing telegram dude.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Nope. I've been on hen (bachelorette) parties and the strippers are weird looking with plucked eyebrows & no hair. Not manly enough for me. 
I like this look...









Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

My friend hired a stripper for my hens party, something I never wanted and would have said so had I thought she would have done that. I found the actual stripper repulsive and I am 99% certain he was gay anyway. I don't like the hairless, greasy fake tanned look on a man, I like my men...well...manly. lol. Needless to say I found the experience embarrassing and did not tickle my fancy in the slightest. I also never got naked, neither did he actually


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Nope. Male strippers don't do a thing for me except make me laugh and uncomfortable. They're not masculine in my book.


I assumed a lot of them were gay.

Probably the Chippendales' fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

MrsAldi said:


> Nope. I've been on hen (bachelorette) parties and the strippers are weird looking with plucked eyebrows & no hair. Not manly enough for me.
> I like this look...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.

That is all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

The gal in charge of planning the bachelorette party for one of my friends hired a male stripper to put on a show for us in the hotel before we went out for the evening. He actually did get completely naked. Some things are better left to the imagination. A strange dude's entirely hairless package gyrating to "Purple Rain" is one of them....

Later in the evening, we ran into the stripper at a bar. He was out with his girlfriend. So, yeah, that was kinda awkward.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

The reason I asked this somewhat bizarre question is based on a weird conversation with a woman recently at Panera who recognized me from 25 yrs ago. Before I was married, I was into performance art in college (singing, dancing, acting, etc), as well as being an athlete. Being a poor college student, I posed nude for art classes for money, which eventually led to me working as a male stripper for a couple of years. It was easy money, loads of fun, and helped me get over being shy around girls. Eventually the football coach threatened to take away my partial scholarship, so I had to stop dancing.

This woman at Panera said I ruined all of her adult relationships with men. Apparently I danced at a bachelor party that she was invited to when she was 18, and we ended up having a "private" dance later in the evening, that her friends paid for. She said this was her first sexual experience and that she had an expectation that all future men in her romantic life would be like the first - slow, erotic removal of clothing to music, very giving, in tune with her needs/responses/feelings, slow massages, gentle touch, soft kisses everywhere, by a man who works out religiously, clean cut, smells nice, attention to fashion/appearance, etc.

I guess she couldn't separate reality from fantasy, and she wanted to blame me. Is that realistic? I knew I shouldn't have moved back to my old home town.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> The reason I asked this somewhat bizarre question is based on a weird conversation with a woman recently at Panera who recognized me from 25 yrs ago. Before I was married, I was into performance art in college (singing, dancing, acting, etc), as well as being an athlete. Being a poor college student, I posed nude for art classes for money, which eventually led to me working as a male stripper for a couple of years. It was easy money, loads of fun, and helped me get over being shy around girls. Eventually the football coach threatened to take away my partial scholarship, so I had to stop dancing.
> 
> This woman at Panera said I ruined all of her adult relationships with men. Apparently I danced at a bachelor party that she was invited to when she was 18, and we ended up having a "private" dance later in the evening, that her friends paid for. She said this was her first sexual experience and that she had an expectation that all future men in her romantic life would be like the first - slow, erotic removal of clothing to music, very giving, in tune with her needs/responses/feelings, slow massages, gentle touch, soft kisses everywhere, by a man who works out religiously, clean cut, smells nice, attention to fashion/appearance, etc.
> 
> I guess she couldn't separate reality from fantasy, and she wanted to blame me. Is that realistic? I knew I shouldn't have moved back to my old home town.


So you didnt go to a Division 1 school? As they are not allowed to give partial schollies for football.

Yes that is all I took away from this thread.:crying:


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I asked this somewhat bizarre question is based on a weird conversation with a woman recently at Panera who recognized me from 25 yrs ago. Before I was married, I was into performance art in college (singing, dancing, acting, etc), as well as being an athlete. Being a poor college student, I posed nude for art classes for money, which eventually led to me working as a male stripper for a couple of years. It was easy money, loads of fun, and helped me get over being shy around girls. Eventually the football coach threatened to take away my partial scholarship, so I had to stop dancing.
> ...


I think you missed the point of the thread.

It was a Division I school, but AA for football, which is the equivalent of an FCS program that can award partial scholarships.


----------



## AngelHeart888 (Jun 21, 2016)

wasrowan said:


> In my, admittedly limited, experience with male strippers, it's generally the male stripper who gets naked. Or at least, very nearly so.


LOL!!!:grin2:


----------



## AngelHeart888 (Jun 21, 2016)

No.
But I once got naked with Mr. January. (Playgirl... don't know what year.)
And yes, it was positive


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

I think my W did once (before we were married). I overheard her on the phone with a gf a long time ago reminiscing about a time when they went to a "male revue", then went back with the dancers to the hotel for a shower. She joked about helping him wash his back. Apparently it was a "positive" experience.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> This woman at Panera said I ruined all of her adult relationships with men. Apparently I danced at a bachelor party that she was invited to when she was 18, and we ended up having a "private" dance later in the evening, that her friends paid for. She said this was her first sexual experience and that she had an expectation that all future men in her romantic life would be like the first - slow, erotic removal of clothing to music, very giving, in tune with her needs/responses/feelings, slow massages, gentle touch, soft kisses everywhere, by a man who works out religiously, clean cut, smells nice, attention to fashion/appearance, etc.
> 
> I guess she couldn't separate reality from fantasy, and she wanted to blame me. Is that realistic? I knew I shouldn't have moved back to my old home town.


Are you saying you had sex with her?


----------



## Pinksapphire (Jun 18, 2016)

No my clothes are glued on in public. Just kidding I could never do that because I would feel embarrassed and like I was demeaning another person. That is why I'd never use escorts or any type of service where a person is paid to show interest.


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> Nope. I've been on hen (bachelorette) parties and the strippers are weird looking with plucked eyebrows & no hair. Not manly enough for me.
> I like this look...
> 
> 
> ...


That guy looks just like me. Well if he was 25 years older, shorter fatter, balding, we could be identical twins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

CynthiaDe said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> > This woman at Panera said I ruined all of her adult relationships with men. Apparently I danced at a bachelor party that she was invited to when she was 18, and we ended up having a "private" dance later in the evening, that her friends paid for. She said this was her first sexual experience and that she had an expectation that all future men in her romantic life would be like the first - slow, erotic removal of clothing to music, very giving, in tune with her needs/responses/feelings, slow massages, gentle touch, soft kisses everywhere, by a man who works out religiously, clean cut, smells nice, attention to fashion/appearance, etc.
> ...


No officer, I was just a paid entertainer


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> No officer, I was just a paid entertainer


lol
I'm glad to hear that.
So what you're saying is that she made up some fantasy in her head and now blames you for her lack of satisfaction in her love life? Is that what you're saying? And is that why you posted this thread?

She sounds like a really looney tunes. 

Personally, I have never seen a stripper and have no desire to do so. 

I think the woman you met is making excuses for her life. She has probably read too many romance novels and has a whole idea built up in her head about how things are supposed to be, but reality never matches the fantasy.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

CynthiaDe said:


> lol
> I'm glad to hear that.
> So what you're saying is that she made up some fantasy in her head and now blames you for her lack of satisfaction in her love life? Is that what you're saying? And is that why you posted this thread?
> 
> ...


I was kidding. They paid for the dance, but I donated the sex for free. Long, slow, gentle, giving sex. I guess I set the bar too high!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> I was kidding. They paid for the dance, but I donated the sex for free. Long, slow, gentle, giving sex. I guess I set the bar too high!


Um, I don't know who got the better end of the deal.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> I was kidding. They paid for the dance, but I donated the sex for free. Long, slow, gentle, giving sex. I guess I set the bar too high!


More likely her standards are too low. No guy could ever ruin it for me, and I have had some kicka$$ sex in my day. If it ends for whatever reason, just pick up and move on to the next kicka$$ sex.

Male strippers are funny. I think they let all the attention get to their heads. I think women strippers have a more realistic sense of what their jobs really are.


----------

